# 64.68.82.x = Spider ?



## Arne Buchwald (31. August 2003)

N'Abend,

in letzter Zeit sehe ich extrem häufig Einträge aus dem oben genannten Class-C-Netz.

Liege ich mit meiner Vermutung auf Spider (Google ?) richtig ?


----------



## Daxi (31. August 2003)

Schau mal da:
http://www.gaugau.de/specials/besucher/?view=user

Anscheinend: crawler.googlebot.com


----------

